# Es ist Zeit schon ...



## waldy (22 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
es ist Zeit schon gekommen zu sagen:
von mir die herzlichsten Weihnachtsgrüße, sowie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

gruß waldy


----------



## FvE (22 Dezember 2010)

jo waldi, dir auch frohe feiertage und ein gutes neues jahr


----------



## Corosop15 (22 Dezember 2010)

Auch ich möchte allen Forum-Nutzern (und den Machern) frohe und besinnliche Feiertage und alles Gute für das Neue Jahr wünschen.

Corosop15


----------



## RGerlach (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo an Alle,

dem schließe ich mich doch gern an:

Ich wünsche allen Forumteilnehmern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start in das Jahr 2011. Einen besonderen Dank an die Admin und Moderatoren.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es mal zum "großen" Treffen.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 Dezember 2010)

Jups, auch von meiner Seite aus wünsche ich allen hier frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!  :s10:


----------



## der_iwan (22 Dezember 2010)

*Dann ..*

werde ich mich meinen Vorschreibern anschliessen:

Ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten und gesunden Rutsch in das neue Jahr

der_iwan


----------



## b1k86-DL (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

natürlich wünsche ich Euch allen auch schöne Weihnachten und einen super Start ins neue Jahr.

Viele Grüße

Benjamin Kliegel


----------



## Zefix (22 Dezember 2010)

Dann folg ich auch mal dem Herdentrieb und schliess mich hier an 

Allen schöne Feiertage und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Full Flavor (22 Dezember 2010)

Da schließe ich mich natürlich auch an.

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!!!!

Grüße
FF


----------



## drfunfrock (22 Dezember 2010)

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## argv_user (22 Dezember 2010)

Also ich persönlich möchte nicht rutschen.

Es ist ja noch etwas früh, denn die Einkaufstour habe ich heute noch
vor mir, aber trotzdem:  Alles Gute für die Zukunft an alle.


----------



## peter(R) (22 Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir.
Frohe Weihnachten
guten Rutsch in neue Jahr
und  viiiel Erfolg in 2011.


peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

auch von mir an alle Admins, User, Pappnasen, Kaspern etc  ein frohes Weihnachten und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2011



MfG


----------



## Lebenslang (23 Dezember 2010)

Schließe mich gerne an und wünsche allen Forummitgliedern und deren Familien 
friedliche Feiertage und viel Gesundheit für 2011.
So wie es in der Wirtschaft aussieht, hat unsere Branche ja gute Prognosen fürs 
nächste Jahr.
Ich habe das Glück ab Februar wieder in meinem mir mittlerweile liebgewonnenen
Moskau eine IBN durchzuführen. 

Gruß LeLa


----------



## Aventinus (23 Dezember 2010)

Auch ich möchte es an dieser Stelle nicht versäumen alle schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch wünschen.


----------



## M-Ott (23 Dezember 2010)

Da heute mein letzter Arbeitstag für dieses Jahr ist, schließe ich mich auch an:
Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011!


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch allen auch:

>> Frohe Weihnachten <<
---------------------------------


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Dezember 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch,
Frohe Weihnachten an alle...


----------



## Sinix (23 Dezember 2010)

Habe kein Urlaub, dafür schon alle Geschenke dank mytoys.de 

Allen hier im Forum Fröhliche Weihnachten und 
Danke für die Guten Beiträge im abgelaufenen Jahr!

<Weihnachtsmann-Smiley>
winke 
Mäuseklavier


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte auch allen hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünschen!!!

Mein besonderer Dank gilt 



den Admins, Mods und Ops, die das Forum und den Chat von Schund und Spam befreien.


allen Nachhilfegebenden, die mir fleißig mit Rat und Tat im Studium zur Seite stehen


HvdR, weil er sich für jeden Scheiß bedankt. Das sieht sehr wichtig aus, wenn in der Statistik viele "Danke" auftauchen. Man könnte fast glauben, ich wäre vom Kaliber eines Larry Laffer, o.ä.


Bernard, weil er dem Sensenmann den Mittelfinger gezeigt hat


Dalbi, weil er uns zur Messe bei sich aufgenommen hat


Dem Team von Deltalogic, weil der Laden verdammt geduldig ist. *Nein, das Ding läuft noch nicht!*

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt auf die Schnelle keinen vergessen!!! 

Ansonsten: Seht es mir bitte nach!


Schöne Grüße aus dem verschneiten Schleswig-Holstein,

dia


----------



## MW (23 Dezember 2010)

Ich schliess mich mal an und wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten !!!!


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,

von mir auch ersteinmal vielen Dank für die vielen dummen Fragen die
Ihr mir immer mit viel Geduld beantwortet.
Ich bin immo mit Meisterschule und Maloche soviel eingebunden
dasich kaum Zait hab um ins Forum zu schauen, aber im nächsten Jahr 
wird versprochen mehr zu Posten, denn da kommt SPS inner Schule dranne
und auch auf der Arbeit bin ich jetzt für die "Regelkreisoptimierung" zuständig, so 
das ich Eure Hilfe öfters wohl in Anspruch nehmen werde...also ne kleine Vorwarnung! 

Ich wünsche allen Forumteilnehmern und deren Familienangehörige ein besinnliches und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und reichlich Gottes seegen.

LG

Veritas/Mario


----------



## mariob (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein frohes Fest an alle. Bleibt so wie Ihr seid!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hucki (24 Dezember 2010)

*Noch einer*

Ich wünsche allen im Forum und ihren Familien ein frohes und friedliches Weihnachtsfest.

Hucki


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Dezember 2010)

Da hat der Waldy aber mal einen tollen Thread ins Leben gerufen ...

In diesem Sinne und in Anlehnung an alle Vorredner wünsche ich allen Benutzern des SPS-Forums sowie deren Lieben eine frohes und besinnliches und schönes Weihnachtsfest und das alles so läuft (jetzt und in Zukunft) wie ihr es euch wünscht.

Euer Larry


----------



## MSB (24 Dezember 2010)

Da ja heute schon Holy Evening (Liebe Kinder das war denglisch ...) ist.*ROFL*

In diesem Sinne allen ein schönes Fest und hoffentlich besinnliche Tage!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2010)

Dann einmal etwas besinnliches..



> An der Straßenecke
> 
> An der Straßenecke, in der Häuser Gedränge,
> in der Großstadt wogender Menschenmenge,
> ...



...ich wünsche allen Forumsmitgliedern ein paar
schöne Feiertage, kommt einmal zu Ruhe vergesst
den Stress den ihr in eurer Arbeit gehabt habt. 
Feiert Schön im Kreise eurer Familie und Freunden. 
Ein besonderer Dank geht an diejenigen, die sich 
hier im Forum eingebracht haben und vlt so manchen
aus einer misslingen Situation geholfen hat. 
Danke auch an die unermüdlichen Moderatoren,
die guten und bösen Admins. 

Frohes Fest 
Helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir allen hier ein frohes, friedliches und glückliches Weihnachtsfest.
Den guten Rutsch gibt es dann nächste Woche.


----------



## dalbi (24 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

auch von meiner Seite, allen im Forum eine schöne Weihnacht und erholsame Feiertage.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 Dezember 2010)

a


Von mir auch ein frohes Fest und ein freundliches HoHoHo an alle..


Lasst euch reichlich beschenken..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Gerhard K (24 Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche auch allen hier, ein schönes, besinnliches und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Thinfilm (24 Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest sowie allen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2011!

Thinfilm


----------



## Waldi1954 (24 Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Ein kleines Weihnachtsgedicht zum Schmunzeln auf:

www.smarsly-electric.de


----------

